

Clifford stoll on ... everything...18 minutes with an agile mind - FEBlog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj8IA6xOpSk

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted - top link on this search:
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/clifford+stoll?sort=by_date>

